# Norfolk Urbexers Unite!



## the-meat-sock (Jan 22, 2013)

Hello there!

My name is the-meat-sock and I have been urbexing since before I knew it was called urbexing. I love to explore abandoned places and my love of photography combined with this to form a fascinating hobby. I am a die hard 'take nothing but photos, leave nothing but footprints' type of explorer.

My daughter the squirrel now comes on my expeditions and she is becoming quite the photographer herself.

Living in Norfolk we are quite lucky to have a wide range of locations within striking distance. We are currently looking to join with other Norfolk urbexers to share information on our local area. 

At the moment we are limiting ourselves to isolated locations which are wide open but are perhaps looking for a more challenging locale. Any help would be appreciated, as would group urbexing.

See you soon,

the-meat-sock


----------



## AllyB (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi meat sock


----------



## DreadHead (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi Mate, welcome along and hope you enjoy it here


----------



## corollaboyzz (Jan 22, 2013)

Welcome from Norwich too!


----------



## MrDan (Jan 22, 2013)

Welcome, I saw your strawberry report and really liked the photos in there, hopefully more to come from you. 
I studied North Norfolk in A level geography a 3 years ago and I get the impression there would be plenty of places for you to explore over that way?


----------



## Bones out (Jan 22, 2013)

I spend a fair amount of time myself in that fine county..

Stay safe .


----------



## Black Shuck (Jan 22, 2013)

Hello and welcome Meat Sock. I'm in Norfolk deffo.


----------



## darbians (Jan 22, 2013)

Welcome to the forum am in Norfolk too look forward to seeing more reports. We have quite a bit here. Lincs is just up the road too. Some great locations that way!


----------



## urban phantom (Jan 22, 2013)

hi mate welcome along


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 22, 2013)

Hello from just over the border in Cambridgeshire! 
There's loads of places and explorers round your parts (ooh err)
Happy exploring


----------



## the-meat-sock (Jan 23, 2013)

thanks all. The main thing for me is being warned away from dodgy sites. I would have loved to do Hales hospital but there have been a lot of bad reports about it.


----------



## darbians (Jan 23, 2013)

I heard gypsies were at hales but that never put off steven 2109. Its one of the few I not done in these parts!


----------



## steve2109 (Jan 23, 2013)

Hales has 'tenants it is doable, not like they own it anyway, lots round your way, search DP for Norfolk,east anglia,Suffolk etc you will find loads, once you get out and do a few you won't stop ! Also showing u explore and doinv reports will help you meet up with people ! Look forward to more from you


----------

